# Which is the better siding?



## carlene (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone?
Not sure if I posted this on the right forum. If I did, can someone direct me to the proper board, please? I really would like some advise.
Thanks!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’ve done lots of Vinyl Siding but haven’t done any Alside for 10 years or so but I looked at the specs. on their website and can not see were one is better than the other. Same thickness, both have a ¾” butt edge, both have about the same R- value 
with the formed insulation. Didn’t look at the warrantee but I’m sure it’s the same between the two.

The only thing you should be basing your choice on is what’s more pleasing to your eye.

The most important thing is who will be installing it. You can take two different crews with the exact same products and the outcome can be like night and day.

“Please” go look at jobs of your prospective installers are before making a final decision.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Insulated vinal adds R value and sound dampening, both seem like plusses to me. I would also like to know what's not to like about the insulated.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Carlene,
I used to hang quite a bit of siding, dating back to before there was vinyl. I don't do much anymore, but the last few houses I did do I used the charter oak. I built a house for my mother and used it on there. It hangs very straight and locks up very snugly, no droop when you let it go before nailing. I didn't use the insulation as it wasn't necessary. I don't see anything wrong with using it, in fact on an older home, I think it's a good idea. Alside is a good company and has been around since the 60's. There corporate headquarters used to be about twenty minutes south of my house. I am not sure if they are still there now. 
I am not familiar with the prodigy line, but if it specs out the same as the charter oak, I would just check and see if it has the same nailer feature as the charter oak. That's what stiffens the panel. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## LotzRenovations (Apr 30, 2010)

Carlene,

I can help you with this product. The big differences is as follows

Prodigy: Charter Oak
1 1/2" thick 1 1/4"
R-5 (Higher better) R-3
Foam is Attached Drop in foam (Seperate)
6 or 7 inch (Looks like cedar) 4 or 5 looks like regular siding
Doesn't meet tax credit Meets tax credit
Material / labor paid if siding Materials paid if defective
is defective

I have installed over 90,000 sq ft of the Prodigy, I have the Prodigy on my house. I would recommend the Prodigy beause it looks nicer than the Charter Oak. Both are great products.


----------



## carlene (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the replies. I guess there is not a considerable difference between the 2 products quality-wise so I'll have to look more at appearance, texture, etc.

Couple of other questions.

The bottom half of the house is brick so I'm not having that done. I have about 1500 sq. ft. that needs to be sided. Company A say they can get the job done in about 10-12 days. Company B say they'll have the job finished in about 5-7 days. This includes siding and windows. Both companies will have a crew of 4 people. It would be nice to have the job finished in a shorter time, of course.

So I guess my question is -- does it mean the crew who is doing it for a shorter period of time have more experience and therefore more efficient? Or can it be that the crew who'll be working on it longer is just more meticulous about their work?

Can that type of work be efficiently done in just 5-7 days?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

> *So I guess my question is -- does it mean the crew who is doing it for a shorter period of time have more experience and therefore more efficient? Or can it be that the crew who'll be working on it longer is just more meticulous about their work?*
> 
> *Can that type of work be efficiently done in just 5-7 days?*


 
*This is the important part.*

Go look at some of their jobs and talk to their customers.

You’ve probably been thinking about doing this for a long time.

You’ll have to live with this for a long time.

Don’t make your choice based on who “say’s” is faster.

1 week crew might say that and then still take two weeks.

Good Luck.


----------



## LotzRenovations (Apr 30, 2010)

A couple of Questions
1. Was the house built before 1978?
2. Are the contracts very detailed or Nnot?
3. do they have workmen Compensation Insurance?

I agree go look at some of their projects and talk to the owner.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

LotzRenovations said:


> A couple of Questions
> 1. *Was the house built before 1978?*
> 2. Are the contracts very detailed or Nnot?
> 3. do they have workmen Compensation Insurance?
> ...


I agree with 2 and 3 but what's 1978 have to do with anything?


----------



## LotzRenovations (Apr 30, 2010)

Get in touch with the new laws regarding lead. If you aren't lead certified you could be fined 37,000.00. Law went into affect as of April 22, 2010.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/renovation.htm



> *EPA Requirements*
> Common renovation activities like sanding, cutting, and demolition can create hazardous lead dust and chips by disturbing lead-based paint, which can be harmful to adults and children.
> To protect against this risk, on April 22, 2008, EPA issued a rule requiring the use of lead-safe practices and other actions aimed at preventing lead poisoning. Under the rule, beginning in April 2010, contractors performing renovation, repair and painting projects that disturb lead-based paint in *homes, child care facilities, and schools built before 1978 must be certified and must follow specific work practices to prevent lead contamination*
> 
> ...


----------

